# Possible hidden merle puppy? PICS.



## CocoaPebbles (Nov 28, 2008)

This is my new pup im picked up saturday. The father is a merle. The mom is a blue and tan.

The dam had 4 pups. Two were blue merle, one was cream, and Taffy is light fawn.

Here is Taffy. She doesnt have blue eyes. Her nose is spotted. Her coat does not look one solid color. Looks like it gets lighter and darker in some spots. If you look close. She has purple spots on her pads which reminds me of merling to me. I just dont know enough about it so I want opinions. Other than the funny spots on her pads, her pads are white. Nails are white too. 

She is 14 weeks old. 









This is the daddy.


----------



## TripleAChihuahuas (Apr 8, 2010)

yes she is a light color from a merle parent she is a hidden merle. the spots on the nose will fill out and most likely be black, the pads I never asked about before or heard of anyone saying something about them. 
if she would have been a black and tan then no merle would come out in future litters but with light colored then you have the possibilty if you are going to breed. her eye color is dark so she isn't blind in any way which is good. if spots in coat might get darker as she ages.

she is a very pretty little girl.


----------



## CocoaPebbles (Nov 28, 2008)

both parents are dark. Mom is a dark blue and tan.


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

She is darling!


----------



## TripleAChihuahuas (Apr 8, 2010)

CocoaPebbles said:


> both parents are dark. Mom is a dark blue and tan.


doesn't mean anything but a good breeding. when you have a merle you want to breed it with dark colors black, blue or chocolate with no merle background. if the litter has pups of light colors fawn, white, cream or red and no merle is seen it is called a hidden merle because the merle can be produce by them still. if the pup is black it is dominate and can't produce merle even though it has a merle parent. hope this makes more sense.


----------



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

I'm curious since I've never heard of this before, but what is a hidden merle?

Taffy is adorable and I thought it was so interesting her parents are just like my Glory's parents. Glory's mom is a blue and tan (Faith) and her dad is a blue merle.


----------



## MakNLFi (Jun 8, 2010)

Taffy is beautiful!


----------



## TripleAChihuahuas (Apr 8, 2010)

huskyluv said:


> I'm curious since I've never heard of this before, but what is a hidden merle?
> 
> Taffy is adorable and I thought it was so interesting her parents are just like my Glory's parents. Glory's mom is a blue and tan (Faith) and her dad is a blue merle.


Hidden merle is when you have a merle parent and the pup shows no merle but is a light color coat. it just means that pup can produce merle with out being a merle it self. 
Glory is blue so is fine should not produce a merle pup.

This is why merle is controversial topic.


----------



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

TripleAChihuahuas said:


> Hidden merle is when you have a merle parent and the pup shows no merle but is a light color coat. it just means that pup can produce merle with out being a merle it self.
> Glory is blue so is fine should not produce a merle pup.
> 
> This is why merle is controversial topic.


Thank you. Learn something new every day!


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

I love love love her nose! JUST too adorable!


----------



## CocoaPebbles (Nov 28, 2008)

TripleAChihuahuas said:


> doesn't mean anything but a good breeding. when you have a merle you want to breed it with dark colors black, blue or chocolate with no merle background. if the litter has pups of light colors fawn, white, cream or red and no merle is seen it is called a hidden merle because the merle can be produce by them still. if the pup is black it is dominate and can't produce merle even though it has a merle parent. hope this makes more sense.


Ok. Makes perfect sense to me. I dont know much about merles. Just though it was odd that two very dark colored parents can produce cream and light fawn pups. Taffy's brother is so light hes almost WHITE. Taffy is darn near white in the sun, especially her back.


----------



## CocoaPebbles (Nov 28, 2008)

huskyluv said:


> I'm curious since I've never heard of this before, but what is a hidden merle?
> 
> Taffy is adorable and I thought it was so interesting her parents are just like my Glory's parents. Glory's mom is a blue and tan (Faith) and her dad is a blue merle.


Hoy cow. What a coincidence!!


----------



## LDMomma (Mar 28, 2009)

Taffy is a very pretty pup! I don't know anything about merles, hidden or otherwise


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

very cute baby love the nose


----------



## Tanna (Jan 29, 2009)

She is very cute.


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

What a beautiful puppy she is, congrats!


----------



## TripleAChihuahuas (Apr 8, 2010)

CocoaPebbles said:


> Ok. Makes perfect sense to me. I dont know much about merles. Just though it was odd that two very dark colored parents can produce cream and light fawn pups. Taffy's brother is so light hes almost WHITE. Taffy is darn near white in the sun, especially her back.


That is the fun part of breeding and having chis you never know what you are going to get in a litter or what adult coat they will have.
some call it christmas everytime you have a litter because you just don't know what you will end up with.
just like in cats with blue eyes there is the possiblities of blind and/or deaf but in merles if breed right most dont have these issues. so much info into breeding these guys. I know enough about the gene but say let the experts do the breeding of a merle.


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

shes beautifulk, love her face


----------



## crawlin (May 25, 2010)

Taffy you are adorable !!!


----------



## xSamanthax (Jun 3, 2010)

Awww she is adorable!!! I bet you are excited. Can't wait to see more pics of her


----------



## ~*Jessie*~ (Aug 8, 2007)

Ooooh, congrats on the new addition! She's so cute!


----------



## lorri (Dec 5, 2009)

shes very pretty,


----------



## CocoaPebbles (Nov 28, 2008)

Thanks everyone. Jessie, congrats on yours too!!


----------



## vbaez (Jul 6, 2010)

Have no idea about coloring, just started with a rescue Chi, But had to say how incredibly adorable Taffy is.


----------



## ~*Elizabeth*~ (Jul 12, 2010)

She is one of the sweetest, cutest little girls I have ever seen!! What an adorable little nose!!


----------

